# Sierra Sound or Phoenix Sound



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone know if Sierra sound units #831027 and #831046 might still be available for sale somewhere for a USA SD70? If Not is the Phoenix sound unit the next choice?

Terry Jackson


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have Phoenix sound in my sd-70s OOOOOOOOO so SWEET........


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If using DCC, there are decoders for under $200 that come with sound and engine control of motor, smoke and lights. 

Phoenix sound units are programmable and sound great, but you only get sound, no motor/smoke or light control. 

Look at the specs for the Zimo 690S, programmable and lots of features for light control. 

MRC has a unit, but it is not programmable and is rated at 21 volts max. Many supplies are 24 volts or higher for our garden railways and that would stress that unit, or make it burn up/fail.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Terry, 
I hear the SS cards are getting scarce. I did see a few on E-bay lately. Not sure if they are the sound you want. 
As Dan said, the Phoenix sound units are programmable. That allows you to put the board in your SD-70 and later you can move it to a BigBoy steam loco. Just re program it and you are all set. And they work well with PWC.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Terry.... I just sent you an a private message...


----------

